# Space Marine Chapter Master



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, so I'm planning on doing a new chapter master model for my Marines and I'm thinking about parts I want to use. It's going to be based on the Marine Commander plastic kit, I'm hopefully going to be able to include the Emperor's Champion's sword too.

The bits I'm wondering about though are a head and a shield. For a head I want something helmetted but, a bit different. Ideally I'd like to have one from an Ultramarine Honour Guard or maybe Captain Shrike but both are metal and my conversion skills don't stretch to be able to remove then. So I preferably want something either plastic or thats already a seperate part.

As for shields, I'm looking at having a Storm shield, just not sure what to use. Considered the Terminator one or the one in the Assault squad box but I'm thinking something bigger, any ideas?


----------



## tigurius666 (Aug 11, 2008)

sounds pretty cool u could try lysanders shield and the shield in assault squad is combat not storm btw


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

I hope you show the finished model... messing about with chapter masters is always a great bit of conversion fun. :biggrin:

For the shield I have a couple of suggestions: Captain Lysander of the Imperial Fists has a great shield, plus you get a wonderfully posed terminator model to mess around with, the Space Marine Master of the Watch has a big shield and the Dark Angels Company Master has a shield and a, err, interesting helmet.

For the helmet heres a few possibilities:the Iron Hands Marine squad has a few nice tech heavy helmet designs, the Black Templars Chapter Upgrade pack has a knightly theme and last of all (though the most expensive  ) the Red Scorpians from Forge World have a really unique helmet design.


----------



## tigurius666 (Aug 11, 2008)

oh yh forgot bout the master and dark angels guy, yeah red scorpions for the win


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I had a bit more of a look around. Lysander's shield will be perfect as long as it's not too difficult to saw off and I'll probably want to file the Fist Icon off it.

As for helmets, the Dark Angels conversion set seems promising. There's some pretty cool looking helmets in there, including some with hoods too which may look good.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Lysanders shield doesn't come stuck to his arm the shield comes itself with the handle so i reccomend that it's metal and nice, as for body I say maybe the chaplain with jump pack looks nice then the weapon is up to you.

Helmet the 4th edition latest veteran sergeant has 3 slashes on his face the head is real easy to cut off then file it flat and put it on a body it would look good + his face has some nice details like 3 slashes is an example so hes been in combat.


But, that's metal pieces.. Yet simple ones that's just my opinion.

Good luck.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The assault squad storm shield ( Yes storm shield. It doesn't have a pistol on it) looks really cool if you put a tyranid warrior's head plate on it. filed down it's still a pretty cool shape. Lysander's shield would probably be the best one, otherwise the big one from the terminators


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The shouting head from the Deathwatch set (no helmet) looks alright for a Chapter Master. Issuing orders, and showing bravery. Has bionic eye as well.

Alternatively - Catachan Heads look big enough and enough anger to suggest a pissed off Chapter Master, disappointed that he can't have a bloody big ship with the finger on the big red button.

Baneblade Tank commander heads have a suitably big vox/comms set next to his head. If you feel like being a bit of a Commy as well, try the Head D from the set - this gives a big hat to put on. 

Finally, the head from the Cadian sprue with the Vox feed on, shouting orders is pretty good.

For Marine heads themselves - 

Apothecary head has a big light on it - this gives you your improved comms, and a patch straight through to the command system aboard ship/base whatever.

Check out bits and kits for ideas, really.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thought of trying the chaos space marine helmets? you could take the horns off and they do make pretty helmets for Space Marines.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

What about the command squad box?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

I like the chapter Champion Head from teh Command squad box =] looks very knightly and Sterling


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'm gonna go with Lysander's shield and a head from the Dark Angel set. 

I'll be sure to post the model up once I've got round to making it.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

theres also 2 storm sheilds in the assualt termie squad box. If you're worried about conversions with the metal i'd take a look at those.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Had you considered the new Captain Sicarius helmet? That could make it look much more Heroic and also make him stand out clearly against all else. Plus, it comes seperate so no worries of conversion


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah I considered it. I'm just not sure how the plummage would fit in with the rest of the army though.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, so thought I'd bump this again rather than make a new one.

I got it all put together (well mostly) and just started the first layers of black undercoat. I would have posted pictures before I started painting but my cameras dead and I wanted to get going on it. 

Before I do properly though I wanted to ask about a couple of things.

First, he's got a Dark Angel Veteran body so that means robes. I'm going to do it black. Now usually when I do robes I go from dark and highlight up to the colour I want. Obviously thats not going to work for black. Previously I've just settled for highlighting the uppermost edges but thats not that great and I was wondering if anyone had any tips for that.

Second, I want to do more with his sword then just plain silver so I was wondering about any cool ways to paint power weapons.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What about Shadow Gre y, and from their, working downwards? Ever gradual shading of the robes? Ink or washes would work.

Is he equipped with a power sword or Relic Blade? If its a relic blade, it can be done in something special, such as The Wraithlords Lava effect weapon. Pure black, with 3-4 coats of Black Ink, and a couple of Gloss Varnish can bring it out. Painting the sword with a Tin Bitz base allows you to get a nice coverage, either gold or Silver Weaponry. Considering it has some field of energy wreathing the blade, maybe a Blue/Green/Red ink mixed into the metal colours at each stage.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I painted my champion's sword with a littlefield like thing a while back. I had it mithril silver with a matt varnish, water, tiny bit of space wolves grey and blue ink mixed put over it... Do 2 or 3 coats of matt varnish on the blade before adding the mix. it makes it looks like the blue haze is over the blade.....with the robes maybe stipple dark grey in the recesses, with lighter tones used on the highlighted areas maybe?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmm, I quite like Wraithlord's stuff, very striking effect and seems easy enough to pull off. My army in general are very blue so I may try the blue lightningy version for it.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, so I had a go at taking some pictures now. It's just got a couple of bits of paint on and it's still in bits as I prefer to paint that way. Not sure how clear they are though.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Could we get some better pics? These are very blurry...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I like the look of the pieces, Can't wait to see them together. good job!!:good:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

BWLAF93 said:


> Could we get some better pics? These are very blurry...


Yeah I know, my camera doesn't seem to want to focus on small things. I'll try again later though.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you tried using the macro setting? I only know it for Canon cameras, but it is a button/menu option with a picture of a flower


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, had another shot at it. I think these are better, which is good. I think they also show that the laurel wreath on the halo is slightly wonky (which I only just noticed) and my green stuff work is pretty shoddy, which is...less good.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

So for the majority of the parts you used DA Vets? I like the sword and the backpack, very original.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah the head and body, the wings on the backpack, the shield on the left arm and the right shoulder pad all are. The backpack in itself is from the commander box, shield is from Captain Lysander, arms are from an assault marine and the sword is Mephiston's.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Asamodai said:


> Yeah the head and body, the wings on the backpack, the shield on the left arm and the right shoulder pad all are. The backpack in itself is from the commander box, shield is from Captain Lysander, arms are from an assault marine and the sword is Mephiston's.


The combined look is great! I'm not too keen on the multiple purity seals on the cloak though, but each to their own.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

very cool, cant wait to see the finished model


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> The combined look is great! I'm not too keen on the multiple purity seals on the cloak though, but each to their own.


Yeah they were kind of an afterthought. The body in itself didn't feel very Chapter Mastery, so I added them and the arm shield to try to make it seem a bit more...well more, if that makes sense.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

can someone post the link to the lava blade effects? BTW great WIP I want to see the finished product


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Wraithlord's Painting Tutorial


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Asamodai said:


> Yeah they were kind of an afterthought. The body in itself didn't feel very Chapter Mastery, so I added them and the arm shield to try to make it seem a bit more...well more, if that makes sense.


I dunno, for me less is more in the case of Robes etc. If you want to add more Mastery type detail why not add some pattern to the outer edges of the robe? If thats within your ability that is! (It's certainly not within mine!)


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is coming along nicely, thanks for the better pics! I do think, however, that there a FAAAAR too many purity seals. Who would stick purity seals on a robe? not me!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I would apparantly, thanks for making it seem so ridiculous.

In all fairness though, I can see where you're coming from. My free-hands not great but I might be able to come up with something simple. I considered doing scripture on it in silver, call it protective litanies or accounts of the Masters feats or whatever. What do you think?


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry, I just think that it looks very strange. No offence intended. What you could do instead, is have the cape as a large piece of parchment, documenting his victories, cause they ran out of space for purity seals. Or even have script painted directly onto his armour.

EDIT: Once again, terribly sorry if I offended you, that was not my intention.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I actually like the seals on cloak


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am going to step in here and say that the the seals do not bother me in the least. If anyone was going to have a bunch of them it would be a Chapter Master. I also like the bitz you are using for the conversion with the exception of the helmet (personal thing there though, never liked the beakie).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am not a huge fan o fthe seals in their present locations but they do not bother me either. Overall very nice kitbash and I can not wait to see this thing painted. +rep!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks. The seals have been removed, I'm gonna have a go at trying to freehand the robe up some.

I like the beak helmets and they seem fitting for my Chapter (Luna Hawks), for the whole bird like thing so I tend to use them a fair bit.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, felt like time for a little update. Painting progress has been slightly slow as I've been sick recently but I'm getting back into it. So far I've pretty much just got some base colours down.


----------



## Ben_Weekes (Nov 23, 2008)

is tht a dark angels veteran mk6 helmet?
i love that head!!
been using it on my terminators


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

It is indeed. Mk6 helmets ftw.


----------



## Ben_Weekes (Nov 23, 2008)

cudnt agree more...my entire army uses mk6 helmets...its gettin hold of the damn things thts the difficult part


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

While there is a nice amount of contrast on the silver, have you thought about giving the Silver areas a black ink wash. It will settle in the crevasses, and will give a shine to the inner parts - a quick overbrush with a very fine amount of paint of boltgun metal/Mithril Silver/Chainmail to bring out the colour and not make it so flat.

Other than that, the blue is neat, and a deep rich colour, Good job  +Rep.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Ben: Yeah, that's what put me off trying to do the same. I'm definatly going to try to get enough to have a full Mk6 helmetted Honour Guard unit.

Vaz: Yeah I was considering doing something with either ink or some Badab Black wash, though it's not something I've tried on my metal areas before so it'll take some experimenting.

Literally right now it's just base colours on the armour and drybrushing on the relevant silver areas. Long way to go.


----------



## Ben_Weekes (Nov 23, 2008)

i find i can usually pick them up on ebay...got about a hundred kept safe so iv always got them 

found some quite good advice on a new style of helmet for a terminator tho tht u can convert from the original helmet. just cut in a V shape running with the lines in front of the eyes, then file and use a hot needle to put in some air holes and uv got a perfect champions helmet. im thinking of using some of these to make some elite squads


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

So, here it is. I present Commander Usia, Great Hawk, Regent of Kyrell and Master of the Luna Hawks.

Bugger, that intro may have inadvertantly raised expectations of the following pictures...

Nevermind, here goes nothing.


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

Man, what a badass. He looks like he's just walking into the battle with gunfire and explosions all around him, showing no emotion as he joins his battle brothers in combat.


----------



## soulstorm777 (Jun 15, 2008)

Cool looking model,How did get the wings?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They're from the Dark Angels Veteran sprue.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad to hear you say that Falcon, that's what I was aiming for.

Yeah, the wings are from the Dark Angel Veteran Kit.

Full piece rundown is:-

Body, Head, Right Shoulder Pad, Pistol Holster, Mini Shield and Wings - Dark Angel Veteran.
Backpack, Left Shoulder Pad - Plastic Commander
Arms - Assault Marines
Shield - Captain Lysander
Sword - Chief Librarian Mephiston


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks beast - the sword is really nicely done - good job.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

The sword is sweet as, are you going to do any free hand work on the cape? nice looking model dude.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Nah, not in the end. I had a go at trying to do a laurel wreath style border but it just came out looking cheap and tacky so I concentrated on trying to get the highlighting looking right instead.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Lookin pretty good man.. going to layer it a bit and add some highlights? The backpack is the piece de resistance... well done!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha, guess it must not show up in the photos too well. There is some highlighting there already, it's fairly subtle though to try to keep the robe black rather than grey.

I layed it up from black to codex grey. Then washed it with alot of badab black and finally picked out the most raised areas with 50:50 (give or take) mix of black and codex grey. Looks alright in person.


----------

